# Humminbird 585c...No Backlight?



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

I plugged in my 585c today and got no backlight. I can barely see the display (like an old LCD watch) Is there anything I can do to try to fix this? Tried restore defaults, white screen, brightness is max. When I first power up the screen blinks bright as it should and says "loading..." then goes LCDish. HELP PLEASE! (Battery voltage is 12.1v) also tried it in my 689ci HD mount and got the same results.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

If you are close to Berlin Lake . I could trouble shoot it for you.


----------

